# Iraqi Street Scene diorama



## downtowndeco

It was a nice sunny day so I went out and took a few new shots of our Iraqi Street Scene diorama kit. It includes everything except the hummer. The castings are hydrocal plaster. I always recommend priming the castings before you add the colors so that the paint does not sink in so quickly.




























Here's the kit;

http://www.dioramasplus.com/site/?p=369


Special offer for all forum members. Order any two of our kits this week & I'll throw in both a set of our laser cut shattered glass and a set of our cast rubble at no charge!

Cheers! 

Randy Pepprock
Dioramas Plus
www.dioramasplus.com
406-821-0181


----------



## tiking

Seen this before. A darn fine job Randy.


----------



## John P

Perfection!


----------



## RLCarlos

AWESOME!:thumbsup:


----------



## bucwheat

Wow!................


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Yep, perfection, making it all look easy - you can imagine the time that actually went into this diorama!


----------



## downtowndeco

Not as long as you'd think. It took about 15 minutes to glue it together and thena few hours messing w/the paint. The secret is in the castings. All of the detail is there, you just have to bring it out.

Glad you guys like it! Now go buy one! : )

Randy



Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Yep, perfection, making it all look easy - you can imagine the time that actually went into this diorama!


----------



## schweinhund227

Wow ! The background is just outstanding.... The photograph taken outside, makes it look real ! Awesome job on that...


----------



## downtowndeco

Thanks. IMO shooting outsde is the only way to go. The variables you need to play w/are appropriate background & shadows. 

I try and get my model as high as I can off the ground, that will elminate much of the (usually) unrealistic background. Next I shoot it as close to "eye level" (if you were a miniature) as possible. That seems to look most realistic.

The next thing is shadow. I love it. Sharp shadows really make the details "pop". The trick is you have to play w/it. Bright sun at 12 noon will get you a different shadow effect than one at 6 pm. 





schweinhund227 said:


> Wow ! The background is just outstanding.... The photograph taken outside, makes it look real ! Awesome job on that...


----------



## dge467

Very nice!


----------



## kdaracal

Middle shot cannot be distinguished from a real photo..........Superb!


----------



## roadrner

Great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Oscar.herni

:freak::freak: WOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Trekkriffic

Photo-realistic to be sure.


----------

